# How can i keep my horses socks white for the show ring?



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

How can I get my horses socks white before we go into the show ring, he always finds a way to get pee,mud, and manure stains on his socks right after I clean them! any advice?


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

My mare has tall hind whites that get dirty all the time.

Honestly, I don't bother keeping them pristine on a day to day basis. I'll give them a scrub with some shampoo every now and then. I just use regular shampoo, however if you are going to a show you might try the whitening shampoos.

Once they are white and on the day of the show, I have heard of two things: -Sprinkling cornstarch or baby powder on them
-Spraying with hairspray and allowing to dry, this apparently gives them a bit of a coating that makes dusty and such easier to wipe off.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

My mare has matching white socks up to her hocks in the back and up to has elbows in the front. 

First I scrub the crud out of them. Once with regular shampoo then with whitening shampoo the night before. Then I show sheen the blazes out of them, since she is turned out. Then in the morning I was again with whitening shampoo and again, spray several layers of show sheen. In the trailer i put shipping on for the sole purpose of keeping her socks clean. When I warm up I try to use wraps or boots. Avoid the mud! Then, if there is anything left I brush it, scrub it with a damp rag it it won't come off, the. I take baby power and rub it in. 

White legs are a pain!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kia98 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Keeping White Socks Their Whitest*

1. Clip: Clipping them can reduce the dirt that's getting caught in them, but make sure you do it evenly. Vertical lines are very visible on white socks.
2. Clean: Wet the socks with a hose and shampoo, scrubbing it in all over with your fingers. You can't use too much shampoo! Try to clean on the day of the show. If you can't, you can wrap the legs to avoid to much staining.
3. Clean Again: Check each sock after you've rinsed them off. Heavily stained areas may need to be washed again. You only need to rewash areas that still look stained.
4. Dry: Use a towel to dry off the socks.
5. Protect: When they are almost dry, I like to spray ShowSheen on them to protect from dirt. Make sure its all dry before you turn out.
6. Try to keep your horse on clean ground before the show. Right before you head into the warm up arena, you may want to put some cornstarch or baby powder on for extra protection.
Hope this helps!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

In the world of red clay where I live, you do this routinely or you end up with orange stockings instead of white no matter how hard you work at it. Last minute dirt is NOTHING compared to red clay. :-(


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Clipping is the secret. I clip all white from knees down as short as possible two weeks before a show. Wash the white with bristle brush and whitening shampoo. While still damp, massage in showsheen generously. No stains will stick after that, anything can be brushed out, even hoof black. Before I enter the ring, I spray Shapleys white touch up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintmered (Jul 27, 2014)

well i would suggest that to get them spotless, use shapleys show touch up spray. But if you don't feel like purchasing, then you should use vaseline to lock dirt out and then to make it extra white throw some baby powder over top.


----------



## baysalways (Aug 5, 2014)

Wash first with dawn dish soap. Then quicksilver apply as per instructions on the bottle. Once you have washed the quicksilver off towel dry and apply baby powder. If you want to keep them super white apply this white paint like stuff (forgetting the name at the moment) and then the baby powder. The paint stuff is horse friendly as its a horse product.


----------



## Equitation9966 (Aug 5, 2014)

Clip her feet and use Quick Silver whitening shampoo. The stuff is purple but man does is work! If green and yellow stains are your main issue, invest in some green spot remover for a last minute polish before your horse goes in the ring.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Baby powder carefully smoothed on will create the illusion of cleanliness even when you can't get every single stain out! Just use a slightly damp cloth to take it off if it gets on the colored part. You can wait to do this just before you go in.


----------



## Green (Aug 1, 2014)

*White socks*

Hi
Where do you buy quick silver. Is it a horse product?
Also where can you buy orvus whitner
Thanks


----------

